# Firedrake - Trailer



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A new trailer for the upcoming second Salamanders novel _Firedrake_ has been released by Nick Kyme. Enjoy it, in all its volcanic splendour.






I like to think that voice in the opening is Librarian Pyriel. And the Forgefather is returning, bloody awesome!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Unimaginably cheesy, as are all ''Book Trailers'' *He says with a sneer of contempt* and didn't even have redeeming factor of archaic music and Custodians being torn apart by Possessed Word Bearers... Like _The First Heretic_ did...

Don't get me wrong, but I adore the _Tome of Fire _trilogy and rate Nick Kyme as one of my favorite *Black Library* authors, so I don't need a ridiculous ''trailer'' to make me buy _Firedrake_, which I planned to order alongside _The First Heretic _anyway. 

Upon a positive note, it's interesting to see what Nick Kyme sounds like...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Heresy trailers (_A Thousand Sons_ and _The First Heretic_) have been very inspiring and thought-provoking. But this trailer seems a bit lame and short on inspiring material. It doesn't excite me or tempt me any further to purchase the next installment in the _Tome of Fire trilogy_.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Seems quite interesting. Its the first positive hope for the Imperium in quite a while.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

this trailer is simply meant to sell little plastic toy soldiers... nothing more nothing less. I've been perusing the internals of Firedrake, and it reads ok. Haven't actually sat down to get to it yet, as i have to finish First Heretic.

CP


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Cheesy though it may be, I can't help but think it's cool to see a trailer for an upcoming book title.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> as i have to finish First Heretic.


You like to bring that up a lot don't you! very mischievous!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Commissar Ploss said:


> This trailer is simply meant to sell little plastic toy soldiers... nothing more nothing less. I've been perusing the internals of Firedrake, and it reads ok. Haven't actually sat down to get to it yet, as i have to finish First Heretic.
> 
> CP


Speaking of which are you enjoying it Commissar?, you damn lucky...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Speaking of which are you enjoying it Commissar?, you damn lucky...


highly. 

edit:


Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> You like to bring that up a lot don't you! very mischievous!


you could say that.


----------

